# Time for another contest!



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

Came across another little item from my HO layout when I was a kid. This is an HO scale building. It needs a little TLC but could be made to look real nice. Need to guess what the building is. First one to guess correctly gets it. 

Same rules as always, one guess per day.

Hint, it is not race related. 

Good luck and have fun :wave:


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

A general store.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

How about a gas/service station?


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

an outhouse...


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

An original style McDonald's restaurant with the big golden arches on the sides. Like this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:McDonalds_Museum.jpg

I had one of these on my first permanent scenic'd HO layout, circa 1969.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

How bout an old Kentucky Fried Chicken building?


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

a diner made from an airplane body?


----------



## THX_138 (Jan 27, 2010)

A mining company building


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

a hamburger shaped restaurant


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

A Church.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

My guess for today is a Barn.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Is it a car wash?


----------



## desototjets (Apr 25, 2008)

factory


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

Not yet!

Another clue: It's bigger than a bread basket. Well the real building would be anyway.

AfxToo,

I'd actually like to have one of those MacDonald's buildings. That would be pretty cool.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Dealership?:dude:


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

Aunt millies house in green?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

a pit stop ??? RM

That McDonalds was building was on TV the other night. They were doing a McDonald's special. The arches, I beleive were first designed to actually hold the building up. The arches held the cross beams for the roof in place. You can see from the pictures how they became the logo...RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

A cotton mill/ textile plant?


----------



## THX_138 (Jan 27, 2010)

today's guess... a grain mill?


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

hooters


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

house of the rising sun?


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

a bakery...


----------



## dnybsbl (Jan 20, 2010)

*guess*

an airport......


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

water tower.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

carnival ? ferris wheel? merry go around? 

Wes


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

A manufacturing plant


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

A Fire House.


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

a body shop?


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

How about a track shanty?


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

pit garage


----------



## dnybsbl (Jan 20, 2010)

a sports stadium


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

A Bank.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

a womens prison


----------



## smoke14 (Aug 16, 2009)

Electronics repair shop


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

White castle???


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

A Truck Stop


----------



## steel sledge (Nov 9, 2009)

school building?


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

an aircraft hanger


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Brothel


----------



## THX_138 (Jan 27, 2010)

12:07am here.... new day , one new guess...

A Train Station Office Tower?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Hotel or Casino?


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

railroad shack, shanty


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

OK, clue for the day... water.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

A mill.


----------



## dnybsbl (Jan 20, 2010)

the hanging gardens of babylon:freak:


----------



## desototjets (Apr 25, 2008)

pumping station


----------



## smoke14 (Aug 16, 2009)

It's a fountain


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

An old school logging facility.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

A covered bridge???


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Water Tower, and if Bob had his way it would be filled with Beers.. lol


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

hotel


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

RIVER, LAKE 

Wes


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

coach61 said:


> Water Tower, and if Bob had his way it would be filled with Beers.. lol


If it were I woud not be giving it away!
:drunk:


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

My Guess is a bridge! Have Fun! Greg:wave:


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

motel , Holiday Inn!!


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

a swimming pool


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

A shoe factory.


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

water wheel powered grist mill...


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Motel with swimming pool??


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

a well?


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

sewer treatment plant


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

got it, Autoworld factory!


----------



## THX_138 (Jan 27, 2010)

Todays guess....* FIRE STATION*


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

a strip club?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Farm with a lake:hat:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

cell tower...


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Burning inland revenue office


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Coffee / Donut Shop. nd


----------



## dnybsbl (Jan 20, 2010)

a lighthouse


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Camp Crystal Lake


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

OK, Lets try another.

It's a building, on the water, near the shore. 

And no, it's not a sewage treatment plant... 
:tongue:


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

restaurant on pilings?


----------



## smoke14 (Aug 16, 2009)

"*Porky's*"


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Area 51?


----------



## rc_jeff (Jun 18, 2009)

Is it a lighthouse?


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

boathouse w/ a pier?

Picktown


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

We have a winner! No pier but it is a boathouse.

Nice job Bob!

I'll get it in the mail to you tommorow.


----------



## THX_138 (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks for what you do 82Whiskey.... that was pretty cool and very generous of you to host also.

I personally Thank You!

Possible to post a picture of the winning prize so we can all see what we missed out on?


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks THX. It's all about having a bit of fun. Lord know life give us all our share of dudu so we have a little fun when we can.:thumbsup:

Here's a photo. Like I said it needs a bit of tlc but not much. The liitle boat will need some seats.


----------



## smoke14 (Aug 16, 2009)

:hat::hat::thumbsup: Congrats Bob!! :thumbsup::hat::hat:

Thanks 82whiskey for the fun!!


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

I don't want to spoil the fun but that kit ain't no boat house at least it was originally not sold as one. The kit is a Faller kit of a freight storage shed. It is in the Faller catlogues for over 40 years and is one of the earliest rr kits I got.

But converting it to a boat house is a good idea which appeals very much to me. Never thought of it that way. 

Again sorry to be a spoiler but if you got iut as a boat house a boat house it is.

Mario


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi Mario,

It must have been marketed as both. This one did come with the little brown boat and I still recall the photo on the box showing the building on the water and the boat floating out front. I know it was sold as a boathouse but I can't recall if it was under the Faller or Aurora name but you do bring up a good point. The wooden porch and stairs do look like a platform you would see on an old railroad building. I guess you could use it for just about anything.


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

If you are looking for a nice little boat house Faller has a lovely one in its program. It is wooden one with a little boat and supposed to be standing in/on the water. 
have a look here:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Faller-130284-Bo...dellbau_Modelleisenbahnen?hash=item25583dc777


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

Wahooo..................... Thanks a million Brian. Even more importantly, thanks for livening things up during the frozen months of winter. Just another reason why this is a great site, with a great group of folks. 

thank again,

PickeringtonDad
A.K.A.
Bob Jones


----------



## THX_138 (Jan 27, 2010)

foxkilo said:


> If you are looking for a nice little boat house Faller has a lovely one in its program. It is wooden one with a little boat and supposed to be standing in/on the water.
> have a look here:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Faller-130284-Bo...dellbau_Modelleisenbahnen?hash=item25583dc777


I dunno... it looks like a boathouse to me.

Even looks like the picture/link you posted from eBay of another one.
Except the dock has stairs on both ends...assuming it was so you could remove either end that did not work out for your own application?
The rack at the end is even sized to match the rowboat for upside down storage.


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

THX_138 said:


> The rack at the end is even sized to match the rowboat for upside down storage.



That is exactly how it was pictured on the box. There was either a row boat or two canoes (don't remeber specificly) stored on the racks but I can easily see it used as a land bulding also like Mario suggested.

Two buildings for the price of one!


----------

